# gun or no gun when bugging out?



## rouqe (May 26, 2013)

as the title says im stuck at a crossroads,i cant decide between a crossbow or regular(for stealth and quite)..or a fire arm for more power and all around defense..a bow or crossbow i think would be a logical answer due to its quite fire and an abundance of ammo(make you own arrows)but you'd better not miss that first shot and it takes more practice then a fire arm..on the other hand a gun is well a gun and we all know the perks and faults they carry..and if i do take a gun..what caliber would be best suited for a survival situation on a budget?


----------



## cntryislandboy (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess it just depends on the situation. If driving I'd take both. If on foot and trying to blend in I'd go with a nice 9 or 40. My reason behind this is it's easily concealed. I have a full size M&P 9mm I carry holds 17, the 40 holds 15 and the 45 holds 10(I think). I like the couple extra rounds of the 9 and 40 vs the 45, but this is just me, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. You could also bring the bow if your walking to I guess, but it might raise more suspension as to what else you have. To piggy back on the firearm deal. I'd also look at taking an AR, you can shrink them down or even take them apart in seconds and slide it into almost any medium sized back pack. Hope this helps.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Gun, for certain. A handgun at a minimum.

Caliber - I prefer .45 ACP myself, but with the right ammo 9mm is just as effective. I plan to carry both so I have ammo pickup options.

The crossbow would not be a necessity in my view; more of a nice to have item than a must have.

For all around use, a .223 carbine is hard to beat. But not budget friendly these days....

On a budget, I would go with a 12 gauge pump shotgun first.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't imagine having to bug out and not need to defend myself. The wife will carry a 9 and an AR, I'll carry a 45 and the the AR's big brother.


----------



## rouqe (May 26, 2013)

i was thinking of a .22 its light weight ammo is easy to come by and its cheap


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a weird question to me as I don't go anywhere without a gun. I can't imagine why in the hell I'd want to bug out without one. Even a handgun atleast which is very little weight for value.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

rouqe said:


> i was thinking of a .22 its light weight ammo is easy to come by and its cheap


I'll send you the money for some 22LR. I haven't seen it in my area for months, and the best price was $60 for a brick of no name. Just let me know how much.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

rouqe said:


> as the title says im stuck at a crossroads,i cant decide between a crossbow or regular(for stealth and quite)..or a fire arm for more power and all around defense..a bow or crossbow i think would be a logical answer due to its quite fire and an abundance of ammo(make you own arrows)but you'd better not miss that first shot and it takes more practice then a fire arm..on the other hand a gun is well a gun and we all know the perks and faults they carry..and if i do take a gun..what caliber would be best suited for a survival situation on a budget?


I really don't want to sound tacky, but IMHO I don't really think you really have a crossroads to navigate. Doing the bow and arrow thing will get you killed when facing those who have guns. Let's face it, our Native American brothers threw down the bow for a rifle when they had the chance. If you're into bugging out and having a separate "BO" location, keep one stored at that location. Keep with you what you can transport and use when the pressure is own.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rouqe said:


> i was thinking of a .22 its light weight ammo is easy to come by and its cheap


Haven't been shopping for .22lr ammo lately have you? It'll come back eventually but for now you're going to be S.O.L. for ammo if you don't already have it. I would leave the bow at home. Whether it's a crossbow or compound a rifle is going to be the better choice due to range and rate of fire. I would say a rifle and a handgun would be your best choice, in a rifle most guys are going either .223 or 7.62x39 for general purpose. In a handgun I'm going to suggest 9mm due to it's lower price point for ammo which will allow you to stock up and also train more with your chosen weapon. The added thump of the .40 S&W or .45 ACP are great but a lot of people cant afford to shoot them regularly enough to get proficient with them. A .22 is great for small game to fill the pot but I wouldn't want to bet my life on it.

-Infidel


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

22 ammo is NOT easy to come by.
I found a couple bulk boxes last week at a Wal mart,(in another state), the first I've seen in months---


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> This is a weird question to me as I don't go anywhere without a gun. I can't imagine why in the hell I'd want to bug out without one. Even a handgun atleast which is very little weight for value.


I went to 2 PFZ's in a row today. Our church for a Mass Card and the Post Office to mail it timely. I felt nekkid without me gun(s)


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

My answer will be a little different compared to that of others here but similar as well. First off I would take a look at the situation. As you may know there are people all across the country that prepp for many different reasons. Some believe that a natural disaster like the yellow stone super volcano will blow its top or civil unrest and anarchy, there are many many things to take into consideration... Lets run through a couple examples.

Lets just say that the U.S. finally gets invaded and or the government itself plans a civil take over of everything and we find ourselves in a government state. In a situation like that the popping off of a firearm could lead to your cover being blown. In that situation a bow will be best for concealment you can down an animal and with little to no sound at all. Taking on people with a bow will be a tricky task and one that should only be done to a trained and highly confident bowman, as you only get one chance to make a killing shot.
Far enough away under enough concealment one could take the chance with lets say a 30.06 or a .308 and never be found. It is hard to say

Now lets just say a natural disaster hits like a flood or tornado and or stock market crashes then that will be a panic situation where gun fire could signify another poor soul sent to hell for trying to steal into a hunkered down families home... in that situation a gun could work...

To me I would do both. I currently own a hornet .17 and a couple bigger rifles. I have made a sling holster to accommodate both said weapons, I also own a Barnett Ghost 400 cross bow. The thing is a giant of a crossbow but can shoot effectively out to 60 yards.... I carry that and when not carried as a main it can easily be slung onto the outside of my pack and be carried with me.

In my personal situation it is a fly on the wall situation for any prepper for any event. You dont want people to know you are a prepper as you will be raided in a serious situation. You dont want to be seen in the event that law and order are gone and or are implemented to an extreme standard. 

If I were you I would pick up a handgun even something as simple as a 1911 .22lr like mine for a couple hundred bucks or something bigger with stopping power like a 40 or 45... 9mm is always a good sidearm to have as it has multiple rounds which makes up for the lack of stopping power. 

anyway listen to whatever you believe but follow it and you should be fine. Take care and best to you and yours.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Minor side line point here, you state, make your own ammo.

It is important for people to know that modern hunting bows and cross bows, fire at such a high velocity that a wood "bolt" will explode in your face if fired. 

If you are truly purchasing a cross bow for defense, you do not need a 1000 dollar compound high velocity unit.

A standard recurve cross bow is likely a better bet, more cost effective, and yes you could make your own bolts.

Trust me when I tell you a wood arrow will split and throw parts every where when fired through a compound bow.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

multiple guns baby. yes. and ill have my mules loaded down too i have three back packs. 2 for people that i will make my bitch and they will thank me as they carry my stuff a round that i prepped for three and they have a running chance.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't envision a situation in which I would "bug out" without multiple firearms, let alone just a crossbow. Yes, a crossbow is perfectly capable of killing someone. A firearm is much more capable though. Why bring a bow to a gunfight? If stealth is an issue I would suggest to disengage and evacuate without contact. Attack only when certain of victory or out of necessity.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Check his out

How to Build Military Grade Suppressors;by Keith Anderson,combat-quality suppressors for military firearms

I have a basic welding shop on the ranch, with my mediocre skills this works.

Theroetically speaking of course.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say crossbow and 12 gauge. 12 gauge for many situations crossbow for stealth. That being said I don't plan on bugging out my wife is handicapped and I am not going to tell her "Play nice with the looters while I'm gone." Worst case I'm face down on a pile of empties.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Call me paranoid but I don’t even cross the street without a firearm. It isn’t a question if I’m armed, it’s how many. In a bug out situation I will have a rifle or shotgun and a pistol.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Gun or no gun when bugging out?*

Since I never leave home, or my bedroom for that matter, without a firearm, the question answers itself.
As to what I would add to my EDC in a bugout situation, it would depend on why I was leaving, and how much warning I had.


----------



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

I don't have much to add that hasn't already been added. I'm still waiting on my concealed permit to arrive so I can purchase a hand gun but it seems that having a gun of some sorts is a no brainer. When I think of Bugging Out I think of getting from Point A to Point B. What you bring will help you get between points. I can't imagine the scenario where having a gun would be a bad thing even if not used. If you can bring a gun you can put a holster on or put a gun in a side pocket. My situation is different because I am building and going to live on my BO location but for those that have to travel to theirs then yes, a gun would be a must in my opinion. But I do like the idea of having a bow for hunting and if you need to pull off a silent shot before needing to go to the gun. But a gun, just seems like a must in any situation that requires you to quickly get from one point to another.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I am surprised by the number of people suggesting they would want to have a crossbow. If you really want to think about bows, train with a traditional recurve or longbow, then practice making your own bow and arrows, and fletching them etc. Or else simply go with a compound, and hope you can keep arrows for it in the long run. Personally crossbows are awkward, slower to reload and shoot, take 2x the poundage to achieve same power, and have less range. 

I would definitely recommend a hand gun. My father has a small .45 revolver that shoots 4-10 shells with a nice little spray pattern that covers the door way at about 10 feet or more back. Mean little ****er, and easy to fire. 

But if you are going to go with a bow, do traditional, and save it for hunting not combat. IMO crossbows are for The Walking Dead fans, and it is a great show, but shows leave out those nasty little inconvienences of real life, cause they have to entertain.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Considering weight and mass I would never consider any kind of archery over a 22LR. I realize quiet can be important but you know what a master taught me about shooting....he who fires first wins.....why....because of the noise on their side!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

alterego said:


> Minor side line point here, you state, make your own ammo.
> 
> It is important for people to know that modern hunting bows and cross bows, fire at such a high velocity that a wood "bolt" will explode in your face if fired.
> 
> ...


Just an additional point to the excellent post above, get a takedown recurve. Lugging around a 5 ft tall recurve can be awkward.


----------



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

i was talkin to a walmart associate & he said the reason ammo is in such short supply (other than the rush on people buying it) is that a machine at one of the companies broke bown & it took a few mooonth for them to get the part, but they have been dubuling up as much as they can on their shipments now that its fixed. however that was more than a month ago & i still rarely see .22 ammo around.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I recommend a smaller caliber weapon for a less noisy defense but also carrying something with a bit more punch. Maybe a .22 and a 9 mm. You certainly want to have more than one. You need a concealed. A lot will depend on how long after EOTWAWKI it is. In the first days it won't be total lawlessness but in the weeks to come? Anything can happen.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The reason that ammo is in such short supply is that folks are panic buying. On top of that there are the privateers who buy as much as they can and resell it at higher prices. That feeds the frenzy and people just buy more. I have heard of people buying ammo they don't even have guns for...?
How stupid is that?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I seldom go anywhere with out a weapon now for good reason I surely will be armed every second if SHTF and with more than a handgun.
Best caliber is a loaded question, Shooter ability,cash,personal preference all come into play.
I would want at least a 380, would prefer something 38 or larger would be content with 9mm to a .45
In a pinch what ever I could get.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I never leave home without a 357 mag or a 45 Colt. I can't see "forgetting" them in a bug-out situation.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

In a bug out situation, I would carry a pistol (either 9mm or 45ACP - only because I personally do not like the 40). But then, the only reason I would carry a pistol is to buy me enough time to get to my rifle.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Gun, for certain. A handgun at a minimum.
> 
> Caliber - I prefer .45 ACP myself, but with the right ammo 9mm is just as effective. I plan to carry both so I have ammo pickup options.
> 
> ...


this is my vote


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

My normal carry weapon is the M1911A1 .45 Caliber but in addition to being loud, it only has seven in the clip. It is a great weapon for a sidearm but not really a great bug out or get home weapon. A 9 mm has the advantage of a large magazine. Ammunition is easy to find for it. My bigger concern than bugging out is the getting home part. Preps are worthless if you can't get to them. The most important thing for us will be our ability to adapt and overcome. 

Our ability to tell the difference between a power outage and an EMP. Our ability to take action rather than waiting for the government to tell us what to do or rescue us. Those first few days people will mostly be law abiding because of concern for prosecution after the power outage ends. Once people realize the lights aren't coming back on they start to become more lawless, more out for themselves. A lot depends on how long after the power goes out we are talking about bugging out. If you bug out early you want easily concealed weapons that won't raise the attention of the local police/sheriff/troopers. Your bug out comes to a quick end when the law demands that you put your hands up. 

Now in later days after people have figured out the lights aren't coming back on, being well armed with large caliber weapons and long guns is preferred. Where you can reach out and touch them before they can get to you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best way to tell the difference between a power outage and an EMP is to check for a dial tone on a landline phone.
Of course you do need to have a landline to do that and today everyone uses cell phones that don't work in a power outage.
My phone works even when the power is out


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My Para 1911 .45 is a double stack has 14 rounds so if you want more than 7 it can be done


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> My Para 1911 .45 is a double stack has 14 rounds so if you want more than 7 it can be done


Dear Gawd I had my hands on a new Para Ordnance Black Ops yesterday. It felt like they built it for my hands, just for me.

It's not cheap, though.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Since you're bugging out you're trying to get somewhere quickly. Leave the bow behind or stash it at your BOL. If bugging out by automobile you have more options. I would still stash the bow and opt for more food, ammo, and gas for the car. In our case, weaponry would include a long gun and a handgun for each person. In addition I keep a 22 rifle at the BOL for survival hunting. IMO.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> My Para 1911 .45 is a double stack has 14 rounds so if you want more than 7 it can be done


I looked at those when they first came out. I would need two hands. Just too big of a grip for me. My OM works just fine.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

tango said:


> 22 ammo is NOT easy to come by.
> I found a couple bulk boxes last week at a Wal mart,(in another state), the first I've seen in months---


yah I found some at a flea markey 525rnds for $200.....according to the guy selling them it was a "smoking deal" lol.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I'll send you the money for some 22LR. I haven't seen it in my area for months, and the best price was $60 for a brick of no name. Just let me know how much.


O.O HOLY COW have I gotten outta touch with the market! I stocked up three lifetimes worth of this stuff and stored it all in ammo cans with desiccant three years ago. This exact same stuff was $32.00 a brick back then! At least it's in stock though. .22 LR Aquila Interceptor RN40 Grain 500 Round Brick 1470 FPS 10 Boxes of 50 Rounds

Now EXPENSIVE! But excellent ammo in my experience. I've tested it along side _everything_ from CCI, and Remington. Depending on the particular gun, it out performs or is equal to all of them for accuracy, consist FPS, and reliability. You'll notice Aguila ammo sounds different, and smells funny (kinda unpleasant actually). But hey, it's made in Mexico!

Note: It IS as fast as it says. And is DEVASTATING to small game in both hollow point, and solid point.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> O.O HOLY COW have I gotten outta touch with the market! I stocked up three lifetimes worth of this stuff and stored it all in ammo cans with desiccant three years ago. This exact same stuff was $32.00 a brick back then! At least it's in stock though. .22 LR Aquila Interceptor RN40 Grain 500 Round Brick 1470 FPS 10 Boxes of 50 Rounds
> 
> Now EXPENSIVE! But excellent ammo in my experience. I've tested it along side _everything_ from CCI, and Remington. Depending on the particular gun, it out performs or is equal to all of them for accuracy, consist FPS, and reliability. You'll notice Aguila ammo sounds different, and smells funny (kinda unpleasant actually). But hey, it's made in Mexico!
> 
> Note: It IS as fast as it says. And is DEVASTATING to small game in both hollow point, and solid point.


That is pretty amazing if true. Most 40 g .22 ammo comes in at around 1,100 fps. I'm gonna look for some. I've been getting .22 in large quanities for $0.05 - 0.06/rd again locally.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

This is a no-brainer. I don't go anywhere without a gun. Period.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Gun or no gun when bugging out? Gun, if you want to add a cross bow fine. Always carry a gun.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

roy said:


> That is pretty amazing if true. Most 40 g .22 ammo comes in at around 1,100 fps. I'm gonna look for some. I've been getting .22 in large quanities for $0.05 - 0.06/rd again locally.


I use a Beta model chrony when testing any new guns, mods, ammo. Didn't save the test results from the .22's (been a while), but I remember CCI mini-mags were most consistent velocity, followed by either the Aguila HP, or solid point, and the Remington Stingers and Yellow Jackets varied _quite a lot_, though remained accurate out to 75 yards. The mini-mags actually shot just a hair over rated velocity, and the Aguila were consistently right on their rating. The rest of the CCI stuff (Stingers, sub-sonic, etc.) was all over the place with little consistency at all.
View attachment 2516


Testing a new .22 caliber pellet gun in the photo.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> Gun, for certain. A handgun at a minimum.
> 
> Caliber - I prefer .45 ACP myself, but with the right ammo 9mm is just as effective. I plan to carry both so I have ammo pickup options.
> 
> ...


Have all of the above minus the archery equipment. I carry either my 9mm or my 45 depending on the mood of the day. My 9mm has 4 20rd mags where as my 45 has 4 13rd mags but if you're splitting hairs the 45 is more bullet per bang. I keep it loaded with 230gr hollow points for PD/HD and the 9mm usually sticks with 115gr Hornady Critical Defense rds. In the long run it still works either way. Im a big fan of shot placement and a believer that once an assailants brain sees the light of day that's the end of their day. I train on a frequent basis with all of my firearms and even before this ammo and gun crazy crap I never believed in a warning shot. Love my 45 for the power. Love my 9mm for the extra buddies I can carry and love my AR cause its just a badass!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Even if it's NOT an EOTW situation, people have fits of road rage on a daily basis. Mix in any kind of evacuation traffic stress, fear and panic from whatever your fleeing, and that others might be in a lawless every man for himself mindset... "Should you carry a gun?" Uhh. YEAH!


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Depending on the situation, but for me and the wife, multiple firearms. At least two .45 ap and a Mini 14(for me) and .357 lever gun(for her). If we have the ability to carry or keep supplies going a .308 bolt rifle and reloading supplies. At our primary bug out location distance will be out friends. What I carry or not depends on how logistics is mandated. At home if we stay we have the ability to operate .38/.357(both revolver and rifle), .40 S&W, .45 ap, 5.56 and .308. A gun well always be more efficient than a crossbow. In a prepper situation one should always consider reloading or have someone in your network that does. Reloading has allowed me to not pay high prices since Sandyhook nor stopped me from shooting. It's all about being prepared for your situation.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sr40ken said:


> Depending on the situation, but for me and the wife, multiple firearms. At least two .45 ap and a Mini 14(for me) and .357 lever gun(for her). If we have the ability to carry or keep supplies going a .308 bolt rifle and reloading supplies. At our primary bug out location distance will be out friends. What I carry or not depends on how logistics is mandated. At home if we stay we have the ability to operate .38/.357(both revolver and rifle), .40 S&W, .45 ap, 5.56 and .308. A gun well always be more efficient than a crossbow. In a prepper situation one should always consider reloading or have someone in your network that does. Reloading has allowed me to not pay high prices since Sandyhook nor stopped me from shooting. It's all about being prepared for your situation.


+1! Multiple firearms are almost a requirement. The other half can reload mags when I run dry and switch to another weapon.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

A crossbow is a great addition to your equipment but I would always carry a firearm over a crossbow. Say you are confronted by multiple attackers.. A crossbow wont help much.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

You can't just "make" arrows for a modern crossbow, wood arrows will not take the stress of firing and you may find yourself with a face/ hand/ arm full of splinters. A long bow or a recurve is about the most advanced bow you can make arrows for, and they are not concealable.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You can recover your quarrels/bolts and broad heads/field points/blunt tips for your crossbow and reuse them over and over. You will eventually run out of bullets. My new philosophy is live somewhere that you can stay no matter what. If everything goes to hell in a hand basket I'm holding firm.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh, and you may want to consider the PSE TAC crossbows. They attach to an AR 15 lower. That way you can have your cake and eat it too. I would never bug out without a battle rifle of some sort. The PSC TAC also has the advantage of looking wicked as hell. They are a couple hundred more than a high end crossbow, but there is the distinct advantage that it integrates into your battle rifle when it's stealth time. Another plus is that your opponents will surrender and willingly wear your brand and yoke because you look so bad ass.

Crossbows, TAC Ordnance Crossbow


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Attaches to an AR"  LMAO! 

Only thing missing will be a Triumph chopper!
View attachment 2519


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

A gun? Or no gun? Ha-ha, that's funny. What's your real question? :lol:


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I'd leave the bow at your BOL and take the gun while bugging out... Bows are too cumbersome in my opinion. It would slow me down even though it theoretically might weigh less than a gun. 

The bow would be nice to have longer term, so leave it where it's needed. In the short term, the gun is best. 

Dave Canterbury uses the acronym FARMD when critiquing survival weapons.

F- functionality. Does it work? Can it work in several different ways? (such as a 410/22lr over under)
A- affordability. For some budgets, a gun is simply out of the question.
R- repeatability- a bow with practice should be pretty reliable.
M- maintainability- A gun needs oiled and cleaned. Bows need maintained too.
D- durability- You don't want something that will fall apart under normal use.

To me, having a bow is a no brainer, but I just think the gun is a much better choice when on the move. Especially if you need it for self defense...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Something to think about

I have a decent solar system on my roof to power my 2x chest freezers, my well, and my refrigerator

So if the SHTF and everyone is without power I DO NOT plan on hooking the rest of my house to the "grid" 

My thought being if everything else is "dark" why attract attention by showing light.

In the same manner if you pan on capping everything that shows up as food or threat, will you not be turning on the proverbial light in a SHTF scenario? 

Having a method to kill without noise that will attract attention will be a sought after skill SHTF


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Oh, and you may want to consider the PSE TAC crossbows. They attach to an AR 15 lower. That way you can have your cake and eat it too. I would never bug out without a battle rifle of some sort. The PSC TAC also has the advantage of looking wicked as hell. They are a couple hundred more than a high end crossbow, but there is the distinct advantage that it integrates into your battle rifle when it's stealth time. Another plus is that your opponents will surrender and willingly wear your brand and yoke because you look so bad ass.
> 
> Crossbows, TAC Ordnance Crossbow


That. Is. [email protected]$in. Sick! must. Have. One!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember back in the early 90's, my brother had this thing called an Air Bow.. It was like a crossbow but ran off of compressed air..It was pretty cool. It looked kinda like a paintball gun but shot crossbow bolts.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Factories have been working around the clock cranking them out since Walking Dead Episode 1. It's a fun trend. If Daryl ever drops his and picks up ANYTHING else, you'll see used crossbows being sold by the dozen for pennies. Personally I've just been waiting for coming Youtube videos "crossbow driveby, crossbow bank robbery, crossbow gangbangers" 

The real question is _what_ could Daryl possibly pick up that'd be _more_ silly fun?!?


----------



## Faulkner (Sep 2, 2013)

I think the Springfield M6 .410/.22 Hornet would make a good bug out gun. Will fold in half for portability and could be used on game and defense in a pinch.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Crossbow or bows are ok. That is if you are Daryll from the walking dead. If not, you will need a gun. And when I say a gun Im talking about a decent semi auto rifle and a handgun. The common calibers are 30.06, 308, 223 or 5.56 and .22 For handguns .22, .38, .357mag. 9mm, 40 cal and .45 If you believe you will be bugging out I suggest you have some, if not all the above caliber weapons. Bolt and semi auto rifle and semi-auto and revolver handguns are a must. And be obidient, VP Biden said get a shot gun.... so you go get a shot gun. get two because he said it twice. (please dont fire the damn thing in the air like he said, that is illegal and it is very dangerous) one 12 gauge and make the other a .410 once you have all the above, then get a cross bow....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

lgustavus81 said:


> That. Is. [email protected]$in. Sick! must. Have. One!


And for the price, you can have two really good uppers, different calibers even, that shoot real bullets. It does have it's novelty factor, but I doubt I'd be inclined to trade out my bullets for arrows. Even the Indians knew better.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I know I commented on this subject before but I just shot a really nice quality crossbow so I thought I could add further. A crossbow for self-defense? No, NO, and NO. It looks really slick in Hollywood when Daryl shoot zombies with one but the real world...not so much. I found it accurate with that first shot at close range but then your screwed. They are heavy, unwieldy, and take too long to cock, reload, and regain a sight picture. Try doing it without taking your eyes off your threat. A firearm is light years better. The cross bow for hog hunting but not for self defense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree full with MeanGreen,
Why would you bring a cross bow to a gun fight. A firearm will shoot farther faster and far more reliably.
Smaller easy to carry. Should SHTF and you must go on the move it will not be a hollywood drama it will be for real.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a Parker Tornado. It is great for deer hunting but I doubt it would be very practical in a self defense situation. In my experience when people are in their death throws they make alot of noise anyway. At least gutteral moaning and gasping for breath. May as well shoot them with a gun.


----------



## srtayl (Sep 8, 2013)

Agreed. So long as the weapon(s) are light (and quiet... like don't clack on each step), take multiples! It is always nice to have a choice for any given firing scenario.


----------



## srtayl (Sep 8, 2013)

Smitty,

If you train with bow, yes it is close, but at close quarters one can kill without giving-up location.. it is a close-quarter-stealth- weapon. I really Does have purpose and advantage. HOWEVER, bow ought-not-be a primary weapon... they have their place.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

A bow is a wonderful tool.. used at the right times its worth owning.. would i want to bug out with one.. not sure about that. Unless my bug out was in a truck.. They are silent, reusable.. perfect for elk and deer hunting..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Haven't seen any mention of this so far, but odds are anything you don't take with you, ESPECIALLY any kind of weapon, will be looted and long gone before you return. Take it or loose it. What looter isn't going to take or find a way into a gun safe?!? Most of us have neighbors who will be able to figure out if someone in the area has bugged out quickly enough. And if the neighbors themselves aren't the looters, their teenage kids will be!

"Oh, I trust my neighbor. I've known him for years!" HA HA HA HA HA! I'm sure he's counting on you thinking that to.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

BCS that's why i plan on staying put..


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like bows, I think they do have a place in the scheme of things. I would not rely on one exclusively when other options are available to me, such as firearms. 

Yet if the occasion arose where a bow would be the ticket then it would be nice to have one available. If I were traveling as in bugging out I might consider taking along a takedown bow such as a coyote by PSE or something along those lines, but that would not be my only option.


----------

